# What Black Friday items are you holding out for?



## Studio E (Nov 6, 2021)

Just curious. I have so much stuff, and I feel better than ever about only wanting what I really perceive as needing or able to use, and not just buying things which are on sale. I’ve also finally moved away from subscriptions, of which I had like three. I don’t know why, but it actually feels better having less, but knowing and using everything I have. That said, I am really hoping that Baby Audio has a sale on their bundle as they seem to have some really unique items. Perhaps the same with Denise Audio. I love having special tools that perform in a very particularly unique way. 

What are you holding out for?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 6, 2021)

Soothe 2. That’s pretty much it for me this time around. Last year was nuts.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 6, 2021)

I’ll take a butchers at Spitfire The Ton….but having just bought HZ strings at 50% off and Soltice at 40% off…my BF has come early….


----------



## Mega (Nov 6, 2021)

I just got SA Ambient Guitars, Albion Neo, & Insanity Samples Haunted Strings 2. I have everything I need right now.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm waiting for Fabfilter Saturn 2 to go on sale so that I can


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 7, 2021)

Soothe 2
Zebra and Dark Zebra
More SSD's. I went nuts last BF and early this year with samples.

I'll see what Spitfire has for their Ton and Hamper Bundles as well.

I really need to use what I have, learn it before I start looking at other companies and what they offer.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 7, 2021)

VSL Vouchers


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 7, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I'm waiting for Fabfilter Saturn 2 to go on sale so that I can


I'm selling a Saturn 1 license. I've heard people alreade made great music with that one


----------



## Evans (Nov 7, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> Zebra and Dark Zebra


I might finally pick these up, along with some stuff from The Unfinished. Just hopefully not at full price. I'd buy the full package, if there's a decent discount.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 7, 2021)

I'll also be on the lookout for a set or two from The Unfinished for both Dark Zebra & Omnisphere. Also, Luftrum will have a December sale, so I'll need to exercise a bit of restraint as we get closer to BF

In the meantime, I'll be curious about what sort of discounts, if any, might be forthcoming from ProjectSam and Sonokinetic.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 7, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> VSL Vouchers


Can you please explain what's the story with the vouchers? Missed last year party.
Do they discount the vouchers, which you buy, and then you use them when something is on sale doubling the discount? 
Do they expire?


----------



## Geomir (Nov 7, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Can you please explain what's the story with the vouchers? Missed last year party.
> Do they discount the vouchers, which you buy, and then you use them when something is on sale doubling the discount?
> Do they expire?


The vouchers are there so someone can buy you a gift. You buy a voucher of 100 euros and you can use these 100 euros to buy libraries from the official VSL website. There are also vouchers of 500 euros.

But sometimes (it's not extremely often, but not so rare as well), there is an offer in VSL site, that if you get 3x100 vouchers, then you get a free (100 euros) voucher. If you get 3x500 vouchers, then you get a free (500 euros) voucher. So in the 2nd example, you pay 1500 euros but you have 2000 euros to buy VSL products!

You can buy and combine as many vouchers as you want. And as far as I know they don't expire. And of course they can be combined with any other VSL sales. You can use your vouchers (big or small ones, free or paid ones) to buy VSL products at their current price (i.e. under a BF sale).


----------



## waltercruz (Nov 7, 2021)

Hoping for a Synapse Audio Obsession promo around $50 bucks.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 7, 2021)

The Ton and an SSD. I think that's it.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 7, 2021)

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

Crowe said:


> Yes. Yes it is.


Au contraire. That is for people's wishlist, this is for what people are holding out on. I have a wishlist; but I'm not holding out at all!


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hoping for 50% Stezov........mainly Afflatus....


----------



## JohnG (Nov 8, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> Hoping for 50% Stezov........mainly Afflatus....


I love the Strezov stuff for inspiration. Choirs, the Jade Ethnic Orchestra, Afflatus -- I really enjoy them and find they spark ideas.

[note: I have received free products from Strezov Sampling]


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 8, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> I'm selling a Saturn 1 license. I've heard people alreade made great music with that one



Thanks for the offer, but I really want Saturn 2 because I already used the trial version in several projects and I want to keep those settings. And even with upgrade pricing it makes more sense for me to directly buy v2 because then the full sum is tax deductible for me.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 8, 2021)

Nothing.

But I like the sound of Spitfires Angular Strings. Wish I never heard them - I blame the members mockup section. But the Angular strings have to go 70% off if I will buy them, which will not happen.



Theres a chicken coop on sale for 279 EUR. 45% off - come on, another string library, or a chicken coop, the case is pretty clear.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Nothing.
> 
> But I like the sound of Spitfires Angular Strings. Wish I never heard them - I blame the members mockup section. But the Angular strings have to go 70% off if I will buy them, which will not happen.
> 
> ...


Don’t let the chickens choose!


----------



## Technostica (Nov 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Don’t let the chickens choose!


I divine my choice of BF purchases using chicken entrails. Doesn’t everybody?


----------



## Pier (Nov 8, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> Zebra and Dark Zebra


I wouldn't hold my breath on these ones 

U-He are notorious for not having many sales. They already did a sale last year with NI and they probably don't want to become predictable!

BTW there are plenty of second hand Zebra licenses on KVR and Knobcloud if you're so inclined.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

Technostica said:


> I divine my choice of BF purchases using chicken entrails. Doesn’t everybody?


Why stop at chickens?


----------



## Technostica (Nov 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Why stop at chickens?


Please leave Bambi out of this.
Think of the children!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

Please leave Bambi out of this.


Technostica said:


> Think of the children!


----------



## Technostica (Nov 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Please leave Bambi out of this.


Well the terms of your parole do specifically mention a list of creatures not to be used for sacrifice during a magical Black Friday ritual.
Unless you want some more hammer time from the judge, I suggest you don't touch this list.


----------



## Studio E (Nov 8, 2021)

I should add fabfilter gate/expander, pro-R, and maybe their limiter. I already own probably 5 or 6 of their other plugins. It's always nice to have stuff that just gets the job done, which is generally how I use Pro-3 and Pro-C. Volcano and Saturn 2 have found their way all over my current score.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 8, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Well the terms of your parole do specifically mention a list of creatures not to be used for sacrifice during a magical Black Friday ritual.
> Unless you want some more hammer time from the judge, I suggest you don't touch this list.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Soothe 2. That’s pretty much it for me this time around. Last year was nuts.





dunamisstudio said:


> Soothe 2
> Zebra and Dark Zebra
> More SSD's. I went nuts last BF and early this year with samples.


Please enlighten us: What's "nuts", we need details to assess our own sanity.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 8, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Please enlighten us: What's "nuts", we need details to assess our own sanity.


I’ll just leave this here. 

P.S. - everything in the potential purchase moved to purchase on or shortly after. Bye money. 





__





Your November Acquisitions


Nice pickup! I've been really happy with Regulus. I don't feel at all like I've settled instead of going for the full Synchron FX Strings I release. I was very fortunate to have 30 days demo license of Synchron FX Strings I do that I had a chance to compare it with Regulus side by side (for...



vi-control.net


----------



## easyrider (Nov 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I’ll just leave this here.
> 
> P.S. - everything in the potential purchase moved to purchase on or shortly after. Bye money.
> 
> ...


If you had of waited on MPS4 you would have got RX9 for free….😜


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 8, 2021)

easyrider said:


> If you had of waited on MPS4 you would have got RX9 for free….😜


All good. I wanted Ozone 9 and Neoverb. I don’t do dialog, so the RX update doesn’t do much for me.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 8, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Please enlighten us: What's "nuts", we need details to assess our own sanity.


Bunch of sample libraries and plugin upgrades (Since I moved from OSX 10.11 to Windows 10)
Bought two rack cases and a rolling rack and built two machines. Primary machine got 64GB Ram, three SSD's, and two 6TB HDD's. Sample machine currently is my old PC parts running Vienna Ensemble and secondary samples. I've almost filled the SSD's (1TB, 1TB, 2TB).


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 8, 2021)

Pier said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath on these ones
> 
> U-He are notorious for not having many sales. They already did a sale last year with NI and they probably don't want to become predictable!
> 
> BTW there are plenty of second hand Zebra licenses on KVR and Knobcloud if you're so inclined.


So I guess they're like Spectrasonics and Toontrack then, least SD3.


----------



## Pier (Nov 8, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> So I guess they're like Spectrasonics and Toontrack then, least SD3.


Maybe 

Urs wrote this on KVR today:



> Sale need to be a surprise to work.



It's perfectly possible there will be a U-He sale on BF... but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 9, 2021)

^^ My boyfriend just wants a new freezer. One of those giant ones. I would love that too. More tasty food.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 9, 2021)

MSS


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 9, 2021)

I really want Afflatus, watched the videos last night, what a library, and that sound!


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 9, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> MSS


go for it! I just love it, it's my go to Library.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 9, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> All good. I wanted Ozone 9 and Neoverb. I don’t do dialog, so the RX update doesn’t do much for me.


Brilliant for trashy guitars too!  Couldn't live w/o RX.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 9, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> ^^ My boyfriend just wants a new freezer. One of those giant ones. I would love that too. More tasty food.


Tundra then?


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 9, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> I really want Afflatus, watched the videos last night, what a library, and that sound!


Go for it! It's my goto library! (Or one of them). I got it during the recent 40% EDU sale but they've had it at 50% before so hopefully it will get a deep discount during BF.

We will have to compare notes on Afflatus and MSS after BF


----------



## kevinh (Nov 11, 2021)

martynana00 said:


> I'm waiting for a lot of clothes!


For past two years I’ve been working from home almost exclusively which also means I haven’t worn pants for almost two years. The money I saved I used to buy plugins I downloaded and upgraded many times but haven’t really used. I will continue this tradition this BF. Only downside is I had to add a note to my monitor saying “don’t stand up” as a reminder for zoom meetings thanks to the one incident I don’t want to talk about.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 16, 2021)

kevinh said:


> For past two years I’ve been working from home almost exclusively which also means I haven’t worn pants for almost two years. The money I saved I used to buy plugins I downloaded and upgraded many times but haven’t really used. I will continue this tradition this BF. Only downside is I had to add a note to my monitor saying “don’t stand up” as a reminder for zoom meetings thanks to the one incident I don’t want to talk about.


Why am I getting 'Forgetting Sarah Marshall' flashbacks?


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 16, 2021)

martynana00 said:


> I'm waiting for a lot of clothes! I worked very hard to spend it all on clothes and all sorts of little things. I often didn’t have time to study, so I turned to https://writinguniverse.com/free-essay-examples/conflict/ for help. It was difficult to combine study as psychologist with work, but I succeeded. So I'm really looking forward to Black Friday. I plan to buy a lot of sportswear and a few shirts to have for the holidays. It's going to be the best Black Friday of my life because I've never had much money to spend that day. I alone want to spend so much money on clothes it can be still like me?


"Clothes are merely a substitute for a satisfying legato." ~Sigmund Freud


----------



## Quasar (Nov 16, 2021)

I don't want much, but hoping Goodhertz has a sale for CanOpener, and Wavesfactory has a sale on Sharine, because I want their shakers and especially the tambourines!

_Hey Mr. Tambourine Dev, run a sale for me,
I'm not sleepy, and there is no place I'm going to..._


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 17, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> Hoping for 50% Stezov........mainly Afflatus....


there you have it  









AFFLATUS CHAPTER I Strings


The online library for premium sound samples




www.strezov-sampling.com


----------



## Crowe (Nov 17, 2021)

I really hope The Ton will be useless to me at this point. So many Sound Design Tools I want


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 17, 2021)




----------

